# More garden hose conduit



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

MD, I see that you have the extension ladder with the self adjusting legs. I purchased a new extension ladder with those installed for a specific job and it paid for itself right there. I also purchased the v-rung attachment, which also paid for itself. All I have to do is have a rough time on a job once and if I see a tool which will help me the next time I will get it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> MD, I see that you have the extension ladder with the self adjusting legs.


Yes, indeed, brother. Every ladder should have those. Worth every penny. Costs about 100 bucks a set, but how much would one fall cost you?


----------

